# Which is the better rifle?



## Joe05785

I am looking at purchasing my first muzzle loader in the near future and have narrowed it down to one of two Thompson Center's. The first is the Omega with the thumbhole stock and the other is the Triumph. Does anyone have any opinions on either? This is all new to me so any information helps. I think I'm going to top it with Nikon's Omega scope with the BDC recticle. Any info you can give me would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith

The triumph is the newer version of the omega.

I have not shot it so I don't know that much.

But the omega is awesome. You won't go wrong with either one...IMO


----------



## usmarine0352

Chuck Smith said:


> The triumph is the newer version of the omega.
> 
> I have not shot it so I don't know that much.
> 
> But the omega is awesome. You won't go wrong with either one...IMO


Actually, that is incorrect.

With the Omega, the breach only opens.

With the Truimph, the actual rifle is a break-open design. (Like an over/under shotgun.)

I have an Omega and love it. With the advent of the Truimph, the price of the Omega may go down. Which is nice.

Mine was dead on at 100 yards out of the box.

:sniper:


----------



## bmxfire37

i dont know either but i want an omega.... i got just a $100 buck horn


----------



## Savage260

Joe, I take it you are planning to shoot muzzy during the regular rifle season correct? Otherwise the scope is a no-no. I got talked into a 2x red dot for my first muzzle loader and didn't know that you could only use 1x scopes during the muzzle loader season. Then the first time I fired the .50 cal the 2x broke and scheels in GF wouldn't take it back. I am sure you already knew this, but didn't want you to get into the same situation I did.


----------



## hagfan72

I have the thumbhole omega. While it is pretty to look at, and fun to shoot at the bench, it is a pain in the backside when still hunting. Do yourself a favor and forgo the thumbhole. (Unless ALL you do is stand hunting)

My opinion: save for a bit longer and get the Encore.


----------



## Joe05785

I wasnt aware that you couldn't use a scope, I guess I should have check the regs first. I guess I'll be shooting open sights then. I'm leaning towards the omega without the thumbhole stock (thanks to hagfan's info). The reason I considered the triumph at first was because I thought it would be easier to clean, but it doesnt seem like anyone has problems cleaning the omega. Is there any other info you think I should know before purchasing one? Thanks again for all of the advice.


----------



## Savage260

hagfan72 said:


> it is a pain in the backside when still hunting.


hagfan, why is the thumbhole a pain while still hunting?


----------



## hagfan72

Well, if you are creeping through the woods and you are carrying your rifle with your thumb through the thumbhole, if you need to get a shot off quick, you have to remove your thumb, cock the rifle, then reinsert your thumb through the hole. If you have a standard stock, you can carry the rifle as you normally would, and cocking and shouldering the rifle can be done with a smooth motion, without having to worry about all the extra thumb motions. I know it sounds like piddly stuff, but trust me, it wears on you.

And another thing, the hammer on the Omega is way too small, especially if you are wearing gloves.


----------



## Dak

Love my Omega. Not a lot of experience. This is my first year muzzleloader hunting and it was a quick season for me lasted all of an hour. While gun shopping, I spent a lot of time shouldering many different muzzleloaders. The Omega was so easy to mount and stabilize the gun from any position. Seemed much more solid at the should for me. Love it.

:beer:


----------



## sasklab10

hagfan72 said:


> I have the thumbhole omega. While it is pretty to look at, and fun to shoot at the bench, it is a pain in the backside when still hunting. Do yourself a favor and forgo the thumbhole. (Unless ALL you do is stand hunting)
> 
> My opinion: save for a bit longer and get the Encore.


The Encore? The Omega is probably one of the best balanced MLs out there. The Encore is end heavy, and is a pain in the A$$ to shoot off hand.


----------



## huntin1

I would go with the Omega. Don't know anything about the thumbhole stock, never had one.

You can scope your muzleloader here in ND, but it must be a 1X. Thompson Center makes a 1X, but I'd recommend the 1X Nikon Buckmasters scope, I put one on my Thunderhawk and it is nice.

Nikon 1x20 Buckmaster

huntin1


----------



## Savage260

hagfan, sorry I must have misread your message about still hunting. I don't do much creeping through the woods, almost all of my hunting is from a stand or blind. I would alert every animal within 2 miles if I tried to stalk. I have 3 rifles with thumbholes including my CVA .50 cal and I don't think I will buy another rifle without it. Good that you brought that up though!! After reading your reply I tried taking my thumb out of the hole, cocking the rifle, and getting ready to shoot. Not terrible, but I see your point, shooting a nice deer on the way to the stand could get tricky.


----------



## hagfan72

THanks, glad i could be of a little help. I love my Omega, just wish it were not the thumbhole.

And to sasklab10, i agree, my omega is a nice pointing rifle. i was just bringing up the point that the encore isnt much more, and it is much more versatile. Hindsight being 20/20, I wished i had gotten one of those instead. But hey, the omega is a great mistake to make. :beer:


----------



## sasklab10

hagfan72 said:


> THanks, glad i could be of a little help. I love my Omega, just wish it were not the thumbhole.
> 
> And to sasklab10, i agree, my omega is a nice pointing rifle. i was just bringing up the point that the encore isnt much more, and it is much more versatile. Hindsight being 20/20, I wished i had gotten one of those instead. But hey, the omega is a great mistake to make. :beer:


hagfan72 I know what you meant. Also sorry to any of the Encore fans out there, don't meant to offend you. Just my two cents, nothing more. My hunting buddy has a Encore, and is wishing he got a Omega after shooting his sons. It's nice to have the versatility of the rifle barrel options, but he says he would just as soon use his normal rifle over the Encore.


----------



## NDTerminator

Pass on both the Omega and Encore and go with a T/C Triumph. The finger removable breech plug is worth it's weight in gold, and it has a crisp 3-3.5lbs trigger right out of the box. It costs much less than the Encore, but a bit more than the Omega.

You won't be able to hunt with the Omega BDC scope in ND during ML season, as you can only use a 1X scope or 1X red dot type sight.

The rub is 1X scopes are nearly worthless as they make your target appear smaller and farther away than it actually is. Doesn't matter who makes it. I have a T/C Hawkens 1X on my Triumph and through it a deer at 100 yards looks like it's actually at 200 or so with the naked eye.

1X scopes also don't do well in low light due to their small objectives. The Hawkens has the biggest 1X objective available at 32MM, BTW.

IMO opinion red dots are a better option, but now you have to contend with a battery operated sighting system during late season. Mr. Murphy purely loves this sort of thing.

Until such time as NDGF allows us to use at least a 2.5X scope, if your eyes (unlike mine) are good enough to clearly see them the factory fiber optics or an aftermarket rear aperature sight combined with the factory front fiber optic will serve you better...


----------



## bigbuck144

both are good... but go for the encore! they are better in my opionion!


----------

